# DVD langsam ablaufen lassen



## u_digit (27. April 2005)

Hallo
Ich habe eine Tanz Lern-DVD, damit ich die Tänze besser einstudieren kann, möchte ich die einzelnen Lektionen langsamer abspielen. und dann eventuell auf Video aufnehmen. Ist so etwas möglich und wenn ja wie.

Vielen Dank in voraus für Euren Ensatz
U-Digit


----------



## 27b-6 (28. April 2005)

Moin!

Für gewöhnlich hat jeder DVD-Player, auch Software-Player, eine Zeitlupenfunktion.
Wenn Du ein DVD-Abspiel-Gerät brauchst Du nur einen Video-Rekorder anzuschließen, die DVD mit der Zeitlupenfunktion abspielen und dabei aufnehmen.
Falls Du vom PC abspielst geht das nur, wenn Du eine Grafikkarte mit Video- bzw. TV-Ausgang hast.


----------



## u_digit (28. April 2005)

Hallo 27b-6

Viele Dank für die schnelle Antwort, ich werde das gleich mal ausprobieren.

Alles Gute
 
U-Digit


----------

